# Front load Amana washer leaking from inside of door!



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

can't see how there would be any way for water to get into the door itself, it probably just appears that is where it is leaking. if it is leaking out the gasket and running down the front it would appear to be leaking from the door itself.
No, there is no seal between the glass and the plastic part of the door.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't know about Amanas, but many diswashers develop leaks where the water actually comes from inside the door. The LG brand is infamous for this.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

md2lgyk said:


> Don't know about Amanas, but many diswashers develop leaks where the water actually comes from inside the door. The LG brand is infamous for this.


thats because there are openings for vents and detergent cups in a dishwasher door, there are no such openings in a front load washer.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

My bad. I didn't notice the OP meant washer, not DISHwasher.


----------



## DanielBDavis (4 mo ago)

So this is happening to my Amana clothes washer. I hear the water slushing inside the door when I open it, and plenty on the floor, of course. If there is a solution, please share.


----------



## DanDIY (Jun 27, 2012)

I believe it's called a "door glass seal" and I'm quite sure it is user-serviceable. What is your model number?


----------



## DanielBDavis (4 mo ago)

DanDIY said:


> I believe it's called a "door glass seal" and I'm quite sure it is user-serviceable. What is your model number?


Hi, it's Amana NFW7300WW00
It would make a lot of sense to have some kind of rubber seal, but there is nothing between the glass and the plastic on either side, as you can see on the image. Do you suppose a bead of silicone caulking would keep the water out?
I think this might have happened because of the washer door closing on a a shoe lace, might have pushed something out of precise "glass on plastic" alignment.


----------



## DanDIY (Jun 27, 2012)

The pictures suggest to me that there is a heck of a LOT of buildup of DIRT/CRUD/**** all over that door. You might want to try thoroughly cleaning it all, putting it all back together, and then seeing if it leaks. It seems that some doors are built with a seal/gasket around the glass/plastic front, and then some do not. Some have a second piece of glass/plastic, and then some only have one.

To answer your question, I do believe that a bead of silicone would do the trick, but I would first try to determine the true root cause and then consider the alternative solutions (caulking being one of them). For instance, if you conclude that there is a small area where the plastic door frame is out-of-round and has a small opening, then you would know that is the cause, and if it's small enough then caulking is very likely to fix it. I wouldn't just run to put the caulking on until I was convinced that would solve it. Try the thorough cleaning first. That looks pretty serious!


----------



## DanielBDavis (4 mo ago)

Yes, looking at the dirt accumulation, it must've been leaking for some time.
I only had silicone sealant+adhesives, then I saw a tube of automotive gasket "90 minute ready" The Right Stuff and thought - why not. The washer is in the basement, so some trial and error is totally acceptable. 

Applied 1-2 mm thick gasket goo on the gray plastic ring (the whole circumference), waited a few minutes, then popped the glass in, and tightened the white outer door with the screws. Ran the washer the next day and no leaks.

I'll post here if the door leaks again, but I say it should hold. 

A word of advice to anyone doing it - please please have something soft underneath when disassembling the washer door, the door is slippery and the glass is breakable. Had a few close calls while working on the tile floor due to the inside of the door being filled with water.

Also, getting the door apart took some effort, please see pics:


----------

